# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] panasat με προβλημα

## Pefres

τωρα θα μου πειτε το παραξενο ειναι να μην ειχε προβλημα αλλα τελος παντον.
οταν ανοιγει βγαζει με τα ledακια που εχει μπροστα διαφορα νουμερα χωρις να εχω ποτε εικόνα
εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις ποτε κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## jim philips

Καλημερα ,εχεις ελεγξει για τυχον χαλασμενους ηλεκτρολιτικους στο τροφ/κο,μια φορα μου ειχε τυχει να κανει τρελα,και εφταιγαν κανα δυο ηλεκ/κοι κοντα σε ενα lm7805 κοντα στο tuner,τα λεμε.

----------


## Pefres

σε ευχαριστω
θα το ψαξω και θα σας πω νεοτερα

----------


## pavlakis

Εχω ενα παρομοιο θεμα, γι αυτο δεν ξεκιναω νεο θεμα, εχω εναν powersky ps-8210cisk δορυφορικο δεκτη ξαφνικα επαψε να λειτουργει, δεχνει συνεχεια στο display  "8888". Το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει σωστα τις τασεις, στην κεντρικη πλακετα υπαρχει ενα 7805 το οποιο βγαζει κανονικα 5 βολτ. εχω αλλαξει καποιους πυκνωτες προληπτικα. Εχω καπασιτομετρο. Αν δεν ειναι το τροφοδοτκο, τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να φταει που ελεγχεται ευκολα?

----------


## bgin

> Εχω ενα παρομοιο θεμα, γι αυτο δεν ξεκιναω νεο θεμα, εχω εναν powersky ps-8210cisk δορυφορικο δεκτη ξαφνικα επαψε να λειτουργει, δεχνει συνεχεια στο display  "8888". Το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει σωστα τις τασεις, στην κεντρικη πλακετα υπαρχει ενα 7805 το οποιο βγαζει κανονικα 5 βολτ. εχω αλλαξει καποιους πυκνωτες προληπτικα. Εχω καπασιτομετρο. Αν δεν ειναι το τροφοδοτκο, τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να φταει που ελεγχεται ευκολα?


Καλημέρα, εύχομαι σε όλους Καλή χρονιά με υγεία,τα υπόλοιπα θα τα παλέψουμε.
Το πιο πιθανόν είναι να φταιει το τροφοδοτικό.
Κόιταξε για πυκνωτές ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο δευτερεύων, η τιμή τους είναι 330μf ή 1000μf,αλλαξέ τους προληπτικά και ας μη φαίνονται "φουσκωμένοι".

----------


## dimco

και μην εμπιστευεσαι ουτε το καπασιτομετρο. αφου θα τους βγαλεις να τους μετρησεις, αλλαξε τους ΟΛΟΥΣ και θα δουλεψει.

----------

